

Ask HN: Can Anyone Explain the CSS naming pattern used in new Google/+ UI - abhishektwr

It's totally cryptic, not sure what is under the hood,
.n-Da-jb
.n-Da-pi
.n-Da-Fa
.n-Da-AC
.n-Da-Wc
.n-Wa-ph-Ob<p>Or more like this
.n-he .n-Nd, .n-za .n-Y, .n-za .n-m-me, .n-za .n-Wa-Ob, .n-za .Ql, .n-za .n-Yc-wa, .n-za .v-u-y-em, .n-za .n-Ea-Ia-cj, .n-za .br, .n-za .n-Az-yk
======
madhouse
Most probably, it's compressed (and obfuscated). Therefore, it's just a random
combination of letters and hyphens, without any meaningful pattern.

------
pokoleo
It uses the same compression as GWT (google web toolkit) does, but it's
probably not written in GWT.

Maybe some sort of python alternative?

Who knows?

